# The Bunny Has Fleas



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

:frown:Whilst giving the bunny some love tonight my mate noticed that there was some fleas by her eyes I was just wondering what to use to get rid of them?? I have a cat too and also will be doing him at the same time but bunny and fleas is a new one on me


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

My bunnies had fleas way back when I first had indoor buns.
The vet gave me some frontline (or some other flea treatment brand I dont remember) stuff and then I also had to spray the house with some anti-flea thing.


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've read somewhere that Frontline can be dangerous for buns


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frontline can be lethal to rabbits

xeno anti parasite spot on should sort them out, you may need to do a couple of courses due to the life cycle of fleas though


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

where can i get that from?? and can cat fleas live on rabbits??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and big pet store, or good smaller ones, your vets should also sell it over the counter

yes fleas can live on rabbits


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Pets at home??


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lu85 said:


> Pets at home??


Yes pets at home supply it


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you is it one of the ones in the cabinet?? Thank you all for your help


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Xennex can be used for most parasites on rabbits but is lethal to cats so is not recommended if you have cats around. If you do use it make sure to keep the cat away from the rabbit.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would get some Advantage, spot on from your vet. Rabbits can also get ear mites so it might well be worth your vet having a check over anyway. Advantage is about £15 for 4 treatments and can be used for both cats and rabbits safely. Both your cats and rabbits will need to be treated. and its is also well worth treating your carpets with a spray again I would get a rabbit safe one from your vets. The fleas are coming out because of the warm weather.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

oh by the way I have used advantage on my rabbits when I moved in to a flat that had fleas and it worked a treat. I used it every other week but you can put it on every week if u really needed to because rabbits metabolise so much quicker than cats


----------



## Lu85 (Sep 20, 2010)

Have used bob martin spot on for both cat and rabbit and its not worked so am going to get some advantage as soon as i can


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

never heard of bob martin before let me know how you get on with the advantage


----------

